# I've decided to bring it back



## ReformedWretch (Jun 28, 2007)

In case anyone at all ever read/listened to it I am bringing my website back!

http://www.dontlietokids.net/



Blog and podcast will be up sometime next week. Please keep me and my mission with the site in your prayers.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Trevor!


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Jun 28, 2007)

Can you explain the title? Is something happening that children are lied to about? Just wondering


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 28, 2007)

I had a long post explaining the name of the site some time ago. To sum it up, basically there are those in the childcare profession who believe that keeping the truth about things (different things depending on the situation) from kids is acceptable if it makes working with them easier.

A BIG one for example-

Many childcare staff would never (and never do) treat their personal children the way they treat the children they care for that are not their personal kids. They claim that it's for the kids in care "good". That is a lie. The reason it happens is simply because it would be too difficult to treat children in care as if they were your own. It IS difficult to do that, but my wife and I try with all of our might to do just that and when we can't we tell the kids why we can't..truthfully!


----------



## govols (Jun 29, 2007)

But seriously, who is that "wise guy" (ynuck - ynuck) that never smiles in the pictures?


----------



## govols (Jun 29, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Woohooo... thank God for Christians who help these kids! Keep up the work buddy!


----------



## Richard King (Jun 29, 2007)

Your website? 
Oh thank goodness. 
By the title I was afraid this had something to do with that recent Justin Timberlake song.


----------



## Ravens (Jun 29, 2007)

> By the title I was afraid this had something to do with that recent Justin Timberlake song.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 29, 2007)

So you're saying that hasn't already been brought?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 29, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> HEY!!!! Yes, that's right.....you never do smile in any of the pics! What's up with that?
> 
> 
> Here's a few examples:  and sometimes



Kacey here smiles enough for 10 people


----------



## blhowes (Jun 29, 2007)

houseparent said:


> In case anyone at all ever read/listened to it I am bringing my website back!
> 
> http://www.dontlietokids.net/


Glad to hear you'll be up and running soon. 

Adam, you're into lifting weights, body building, etc., so maybe you can answer a question for me. I've always heard it said that it takes more muscles to frown than it does to smile. Is that true?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 29, 2007)

YEP! I work out 24/7


----------



## blhowes (Jun 29, 2007)

houseparent said:


> YEP! I work out 24/7


----------

